# How to determine area to live in



## Clara2020

hi guys,

I would like to know what you have done to choose your district in the city you planned to live in? Where did you get valid data from? And where did you get up to date information about the district, schools, bars, crime...


BR Clara


----------



## ALKB

Clara2020 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I would like to know what you have done to choose your district in the city you planned to live in? Where did you get valid data from? And where did you get up to date information about the district, schools, bars, crime...
> 
> 
> BR Clara


Is this a general question about Germany or do you have a specific area in mind?


----------



## BluestSky

In general all areas are safe. You can go everywhere and there is no real thread like in other countries.

If you want to live nice, choose areas with less higher houses and look for areas with higher rent rates in general.

Avoid areas around the main train stations for living and if you are by yourself and single, avoid the suburbs of big cities. Mostly families and in the evening there is limited entertainment.


----------



## baldilocks

Google Earth can be very useful. Just hover over the area you want to look at and move the Orange man to the particular street and you can see what it is like.


----------



## Nononymous

Too many variables here to give you much of an answer. Language is another issue - do you need to be near international schools, or are you wanting to live in the expat bubble, how is your German, etc.


----------



## Bevdeforges

It also depends on why you are relocating to Germany. When I moved there, my employer helped me by setting me up with some apartment rental agencies and having a colleague-to-be go around with me on the initial viewings. She suggested some "nice" areas nearby and told me a bit about where some of the other people in the office lived. I wound up in a brand new flat that was within (long-ish) walking distance of work - which made it pretty easy to ride my bike to work if I liked. Also showed me how people deal with rental agents and what to expect so that when I moved on my own a bit later, I had a better idea what questions to ask.


----------

